# turkey



## radiam93 (Dec 14, 2008)

is lunchmeat turkey ok to feed to hedgehogs as a treat?


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

i do. cloud loves it. it makes his teeth squeak though.... very cute


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I would look really close at those processed meats.....If it is just plain oven roasted turkey it may be ok, but alot of those lunchmeats have alot of nasty preservatives, sugar, or salt.

Overall i would still think that the turkey you can cook for him/her at home would be much healthier in the long run.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

As long as it is just roasted turkey and doesn't have the seasonings on the outside it is fine. I like the Cajun spiced turkey but wouldn't think of feeding it to a hedgie.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

And make sure it's roasted, not smoked.


----------

